# Cyp. x ventricosum



## eggshells (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Migrant13 (May 2, 2016)

Sweet flower and very healthy looking clump. One flower seems much lighter than the others. Same plant?


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

Gorgeous plant and the flowers are spectacular. I feel
a Cyp craze coming on.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2016)

Very good looking plants. Did you grow these under lights?


----------



## eggshells (May 5, 2016)

Outside. The macranthos buds dried up . The reginaes and the pubescens are just coming up.


----------



## roy bailey (May 5, 2016)

Fantastic plant, very wide healthy leaves .I too prefer the pale flower although all beautiful.


----------



## John M (May 8, 2016)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## eggshells (May 9, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Sweet flower and very healthy looking clump. One flower seems much lighter than the others. Same plant?



Same plant. Flowers gets darker as it gets older. By the time it's ready to wilt. It's dark purple.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2016)

I like these deeply veined forms - beautiful!


----------



## Clark (May 12, 2016)

Nice pop


----------

